# Weed ID in new lawn



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I renovated to 100% KBG last fall. This must be a winter weed that pooped up?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Is it white in the center of the leaf? Then it could be Star of Bethlehem.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Yes it does look like that. Should I dig it up now or is there a selective herbicide? I only noticed 3 spots so far. Hopefully it's not extremely invasive


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think it is easier to dig it up. It has a bulb. It think even round up is not great against it.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks @g-man I'll do that


----------

